# Bluewater - 1980 Hunter 33 or 1973 Contest 33



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am very close to buying. I really want help! All things being equal. Is their a serious quality difference between these? Contest is made by Conyplex/ContestYachts.com and we all know Hunter.

The Hunter was cruised before Belize, Costa Rica but is that a lot of wear and tear. 

I need the boat for serious, long term crusing/liveaboard in the Caribbean., but not much moving around. I'm retired and in don't have to sail every week even, maybe once a month. These are in my price range (real cheap) and motivated sellers.

Thanks for all help.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I'd vote for the Contest - subject to survey. There is quite a serious difference between the two. If you're not moving around much, the Hunter would probably provide a lot more room. After a hurricane though, you might have more left with the Contest.


----------



## bogdog (Sep 8, 2007)

As always the case with older boats, it really depends on the care the PO gave ether one. How about some pictures? You know how we all love that. Bog


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure where you are. Is this the Contest? 
1974 Contest Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pictures you wanted*

It seems I must make a reply to get to my quota of 2, so that I can post pictures, so here is a "reply". Then we'll get down to showing the boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Okay real pics time*

Well the picture you posted was not the one but do like to see a nice bottom.










1980 Hunter 33

Okay, so please more input, before I go and kick the "tires".


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd think that the Contest would probably be a better choice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*The Contest Pic should really work now!*

My attempt at showing the pictures of the Contest. Ebay links of pictures don't show right in this forum, therefore I'm sending the link to the closed auction.

1973 Contest 33 foot used sailboat,cruiser:eBay Motors (item 180427198211 end time Nov-18-09 18:00:00 PST)


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry it was the wrong picture - I searched Yachtworld not Ebay.
The Contest looks interesting. I agree the dc panel and wiring needs replacing but the interior looks pretty well kept. I also agree the propane has to be taken care of - new lines (from the new locker) would be a good idea as well. If you insure they will hate the water heater but they're ok if you don't insure and respect them. It's hard to tell from the picture but there looks like there is a vent above the water heater but if not it's installed where one could be added easily.Good sail selection and unlike most boats on Ebay at low prices this boat is in the water and used often. Engine sounds ok but should be checked out. It looks like it has had some use. The worst part of the boat seems to be the deck needing paint. That's mostly labour but not at this time of the year. If I was looking now and in that area I'd be interested. Looks pretty good at the asking price
Do we get a link to the Hunter?
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hunter Website*

Here's are the Hunter details kind sir.

1980 Hunter sailboat for sale in South Carolina


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was wondering what that white thing above the sink was. It may be European as I've seen on TV water heaters mounted on the kitchen wall. Most Americans don't have a grip on how really luxuriously we live what with whole house hot water.

Okay, now what is the electronic looking gadget well above each midship berth? It almost touching the handrail on the ceiling, and one on each side?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Marti
The white thing above the sink is indeed a propane instant hot water heater. I mentioned it in my post. The electronic looking things on each side are stereo speakers.
I think the Contest is the better boat - first impressions notwithstanding because of the paint prepped deck. I think the Contest has a better basic build, has a better sail selection, but it is older. Like others have said, it would depend on survey but if the Contest had no major issues I would think it the better choice.
I didn't read that the Hunter had cruised the Caribbean. Did the owner write the ad? He should work for a New York ad agency! He did make one mistake - the battery for the Yanmar is a group 24 12 volt battery but he has it listed as a 24 volt battery.
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*The Hunter*

I spoke with the guy on the phone today. Part of me really wants his radar, Bimini, "spare outboard power", freezer, frig, scuba gear, furling jib, 5 house batteries, solar and mascerator. He's even throwing in the pots and pans!

I'll want the solar, wind generator, frig, mascerator and maybe the scuba gear. Who know what expensive chart chips he has. I wish I could strip his and put the stuff on the Contest. 

But what good is it if the Hunter starts coming apart due to "meets industry standards" construction. It's like having a loaded chevy vs. a basic BMW, I guess.

I really would like more people to wheigh in on the subject, maybe tomorrow, and see if there is anyone out there who whould prefer the build of the Hunter. If it's a no contest so be it!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Do not quote me on this, but is the 1980 version Hunter still one of the Cheribuni one? if so, those are pretty seaworth, and worth taking a gander at. A 38' cutter on my dock has been from seattle to mexico and back, 3 times, twice on its own hull, and once via truck, may go back again via truck. ONLY because the owner and spouse do not want to sail at there 60 something age. they have owned the boat since new in 78 or there abouts!?!?!?!

Personally, those that I know that have Hunters, ALL like them! Yes they may be a chevy per say, maybe more a Kia or equal. but they do go forward more or less. Choose carefully! SOunds like the Hunter can cruise and gets from place to place!

marty


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

marti972 said:


> I spoke with the guy on the phone today. Part of me really wants his radar, Bimini, "spare outboard power", freezer, frig, scuba gear, furling jib, 5 house batteries, solar and mascerator. He's even throwing in the pots and pans!


Is this your first boat purchase? If not you've probably gotten this advice before. Don't pick based on the accessories: pick a boat for the things you can't easily upgrade: hull and engine first, then rig, then the rest.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with Adam. As far as I know it is a Cherubini designed Hunter, at least the other 1980 33' Hunter on Yachtworld is. I still think the Contest is a better boat but a lot would depend on condition and upkeep over the years. Pictures do lie - either a survey or a real good look by an experienced amateur would be required before making a decision on either in my opinion. I say experiences amateur because many wouldn't want to pay for a survey at these selling prices. I'd do my own survey but that's not for everybody. The Hunter is better equipped in some ways but there is a fair difference in sail wardrope with the Contest ahead there and sails are more expensive than macerators and used batteries. If all the gear is top notch on the Hunter and it is in good shape it should be priced higher. There are 3 1980 Hunter 33 on Yachtworld, priced at 14,900, 19,900, and 21,500. What I would ask myself is why both these boats are priced so low. The Contest owner is moving to Japan so wants to sell fast. What's the Hunter owner's reason?
Brian


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Not First Boat*

No, not my first time at the rodeo. I have a 24' RL (yachts), it's an Australian design built here. It floats in about 2 ft or less of water. Swing keel comes right up the middle of the cabin.

I do understand that I don't buy by the toys, but I'm fuming about having to buy them after. Not much $ left for accessories. Yes, I would prefer it to be solid. I just want it all, on one boat preferably.

Assuming it's the Contest 33, I'm leaving out the GPS/Plotter, I think he's throwing in his old GPS. I have ordered a Gamin Bluetooth GPS for the laptop, it was a real cheap price.

I do want a radar though for safety, what else.

I've played with some really expensive ships radars in my time, always at the dock  and I want to see what to avoid, and set an alarm zone. A Krupp/Atlas would be nice, but would move the waterline. :laugher


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

marti
Unless I was cruising in a fog ridden area (Maine), radar wouldn't be high on my list. Not much fog in paradise. Don't get me wrong, radar is nice, just way down the list if on a budget. Sails are at the top of the list as far as add ons go, on top of a good hull, deck, engine and rig. The rest is pretty much gravy, and in the case of the Hunter how used is it. If my engine was solid and reliable I would describe the outboard as for a dinghy even if it wasn't included - not as back up power. Maybe I'm too sceptical. I think I'd get an engine survey - not too many $ and probably a good idea.
Brian


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A couple quick points here, over the years my family has owned two Hunter 30's of this era (79, and 81) and a Contest that was just slightly older than the boat in question. I know both boats reasonably well. 

Although the Hunter 33 is sometimes attributed to Cherubini, everything that I was able to find suggests that it was not actually penned by him. In my experience with the Hunter 33 it was a far inferior design to either the Hunter 30 or Hunter 37 of this same era. In terms of build quality, by 1980, Hunter was actually offering a very high build quality. It was an early manufacturer to begin using internal framing. Compared to many higher regarded boats of that era, Hunter did a good job of engineering its systems and meeting the construction standards of the day. As odd as this sounds, in those days, many companies, even highly regarded companies failed to produce boats that actually met ABYC standards. 

It is not that Hunter was perfect, on my Dad's boat which was purchased new, he had deck leaks where the bolts that went through the toerail and hull deck joint were cross threaded and tightened with an air driven wrench. That is a serious problem, but Hunter also resolved any warrantee issues in a reasonable manner. While these were simple boats they were laid out nicely and came with reasonably good quality hardwarfe for that day. Like most manufacturers of that era, they did have some deck core and blister problems, but by and large Hunter's glass work was actually pretty high quality for that era and at that point in time they were still fully tabbing bulkheads into place, which was not as common with other Florida builders of that era such as Morgan or Irwin. 

Contests of that era, had a much nicer level of finish than the Hunters but were no where near as well built. Nor were they as nice a hull design as the Hunter 30 or 37, but being on a par with the Hunter 33. The hull to deck joints on the Contest were problematic as they were an inward facing flange located down from the rail, making them vulnerable to damage and very hard to repair. Hardware on the Contest was proprietary junk. The Dutch yards of that era typically made their own bakelite (Tufnol) blocks and winches. The winches were undersized and the parts were not interchangable so you ended up having to take a jeweler's file and make your own pawls and have to adapt the winch handles so that one handle actually could be used on either side of the boat. It was a bad joke. As was the fuel and electrical systems on these boats, keel bolts, and internal framing. What internal framing was used was softwood lightly glassed to the hull, that quickly rotted out leaving little support. The Contest was one of the worst boats that I have owned in terms of oil canning in a chop. 

In any event, neither boat is what I would call a blue water boat. Both were coastal cruisers, and mediocre coastal cruisers at that. They may be reasonable live aboard boats and may be suitable for island hopping if you have the right sails and pick your weather window, but neither has the hull form or robustness of construction that I would think of when I hear the term "blue water capable". 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Beam*

All other things being equal (and I'm not saying they are) a two foot difference in beam has to be a huge advantage for a liveaboard.


----------



## Billy654 (Jul 17, 2009)

Marti

Have the boat that you choose surveyed.

Before I bought my first boat I had it surveyed. The surveyer helped me understand the true condition of the boat. Money well spent.

Good Luck as you move forward.

Let us know which you choose.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Quality and Beam*

Okay. Everything duely noted.

What is Oil Canning?

I'll ask about the wenches and blocks. I will inspect in person but trying learn what I can now because there will be so many other things to think about when seeing the boat. Covering all the bases.

Calypso, the beam noted on the Hunter is just a guess  , I asked. The specs I see say it's a hair over 10, so both within inches.

The Hunter guy is in a real rush, actually both are. That can be good or bad. One is moving to Japan, the other just wants to get the cash and quick. (I know sounds suspicious)


----------



## lizardheadone (Oct 9, 2007)

Hunter or Contest? Contest. Here is a list I would look hard at if trying to pick up a blue water capable boat on a budget: Cal 2-30 and 34, Alberg 30 and 35, Cape Dorys, Allieds, Bayfields, Contessa 26, Pearson Triton, and Albin Vega 27. I guess you know that all boats in the 10K range will need a large investment in upgrades and refit unless you are one lucky fellow. I am refitting a Hallberg Rassy Rasmus 35 and will spend 6 times my purchase price to get it ready for cruising. Good luck.


----------



## Billy654 (Jul 17, 2009)

Marti

Lizard has made a good point. The purchase price will be your smallest investment. I bought a 1980 Catalina and have spent twice what I paid for her and it aint over yet.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree. Even a new boat requires additions. The kind of boats you're looking at will require repairs or replacements of wiring, plumbing, rigging, etc where necessary - and it will be necessary somewhere.
Brian


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'll agree with the purchase part is the small part of it! I think I have 3-4x initial $22K purchase USD in new interior, ie hull and headliners, head it self, cushions, a few sails.....ok.....5 of them! That does NOT include much in elecetronics, other than an ST60 Raymarine wind, speed, depth set. At this time I do not see a reason to spend much more on GPS, radar or equal for what I do and go etc.......well, maybe a hand held or lower priced GPS......

marty


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The trick is to do as much as possible yourself. There is nothing on a boat that requires a degree or long apprenticeship to do. If you are able to write big cheques, no problem. But if you're like most I know you learn to do it yourself. Today there is so much on the web it's easy to find many doing the same thing, complete with pictures and step by step instructions. Even if it's an engine problem I couldn't take care of myself I would remove the part myself and take it to the shop instead of paying $80 an hour for a mechanic to remove it. I am refitting/modifying my CS27 and so far have only had the experts do two things. Welding (new fuel tank and some custom brackets for cabin top clutches) and rebuilding the starter. All the wiring - every 12 volt wire including the entire engine harness was replaced by me after purchasing the proper crimpers needed to do it right. All woodwork and glasswork including 2 half bulkheads in the galley, all plumbing and all finish work I do myself. As Maine Sail says, if you do the work yourself the tools are almost free. In the spring I will be replacing seacocks and moving a few through hulls to better locations and redoing the rig and lifelines. I don't anticipate hiring anyone except the travel lift and powerwash. For the rig I'll get swages for the top end done (I don't have that tool ) and using mechanical fittings for the lower end. The more labor cost I save then more money is available for better equipment. 
Brian
Victoria B.C.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looking at the ebay photos of the Contest, I was pleasantly surprised to see little or no water intrusion damage. Ports, fittings, hatches, shrouds, etc. usually leak, especially when they've had more than 30 years to do so, and then leave traces in stains on the fiberglass or brightwork. Nothing like that is apparent. In contrast to that, the ports on the Hunter look like they'd crack when you tightened down the dogs, and leak unmercifully with every heavy dewfall. Get some paint for the Contest's deck & cabin ( the gray that's showing might be primer coat starting to show through) and you'll have a nice looking boat. The skeg-mounted rudder is a nice touch too.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

*Different view of Contest*

While I usually agree with Jeffs assessments of boats and respect his obvious knowledge on most things regarding boats, I have to respectfully disaggree with his assessment of the Contest. While I don't doubt his own experience with his contest it is entirely the opposite of my own. I have owned a 1967 Contest 29 for many Years and have sailed it extensively and have been in some pretty heavy sea with it during this time. I have never had a problem with oilcanning. It is interesting that another boat that alot of people feel to be a well made boat, the Cal 2-29 which I also owned for several years and sailed quite a bit between the hawaian islands I found to be terrible in regards to oilcanning..even had the bulkheads come adrift during some nasty passages in the alanuihaha channel. In similar conditions my Contest 29 was stiff and solid. So perhaps it is just particular boats of the same type where an occasional one might not be asl well put together as its sister boats.? AT any rate, I found the Contest to be well built, and far ahead in terms of construction as other boast of her era. Conyplex had been a pioneer in fiberglass boat building and even back then used temperature controlled indoor curing facilities, and used a lot of structural stifeners in the hull rather than just heavy glass work. The hulls were built to Loyds A1 offshore standrds and my Contest ha a certic ficate attesting to that as well as a copy of the hull and deck plan I have of it with the Loyds A1 rating and signature. Also, the hulls and deck are totally uncored and of solid glass so no core rot/delamination issues. Instead, the hull and deck is stiffened by forms and a completely fully tabbed and bonded wood interior. They do use a liner for the overhead. The hull deck joint is very tough and never has leaked a drop or given me any issues. The deck has a molded in toe rail and the hull is actually inserted into the hollow on the underside of this toe rail which was filled with mishmash basically epoxy resin and fillerboding the two together, then the whole thing is glassed together on the inside with a heavy layup of glasss. The hull has a teak rub rail that is then riveted with monel rivets mechnically fastening the two together, this is actualll done before the interior glass is apllied on the joint so the rivets are completelt sealed on the inside. The exteriorhard ware such as the stanchions are installed with stainless backing plates and then these are also glassed over on the inside. Since it is not cored even if there are bedding leaks ths is not a big issue though of course like all exterior hardware one should maintain a good bedding on the hardware. The good part is that this is the driest boat I have ever owned as far as interior leaks from hardware, toerails, hull /deck jopints, etc go. The glass work also was all done very well, clean, smooth, without any sharppieces or edges. ALso , all the hardware was made of electroplolished stainless steel and it has held up beautifully. The interior joinery was very high quality mahogany and mohagany ply, as well as a solid teak sole. Granted, the blocks were made of tufnol, but at the time that was considered state of the art in that it was lite, but strong, and I still have most of the original stuff and it is stilll in excellent condition although due to upgrading I am sure alot of it could be replaced. Also, I have to agree with Jeffs opinion of the wiring... it was truly bad...zip cord!! and that is one thing that did have to be replaced. ALso, If the teak rubrail needs work it is alot of trouble to replace as the rivets have to be drilled out. I have to say all in all, my contest was one of the best boats I have owned, it sailed remarkably well, did great in heavy weather and had a beautiful,if somewhat small interior. I also have to point out that this is just my experience with this one particular model ie: the 1967 29' but I believe most of the others of this vintage were all builtg pretty much the same way.  I still have it too but have now moved up and onto my Freedom 33 which I live aboard so I do have an interest in providing another view of these fine boats as I would like to sell it


----------



## lizardheadone (Oct 9, 2007)

Just checked on Yachtworld and there is a nice looking Yankee 30 for around 9K. They are thought to be really good boats. Check it out.


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

If sailing performance has any bearing 
on your decision, I would go with the Hunter.
And at that price you really can't go wrong,
even if you gave it away after a couple of
years of use, you would have gotten your 
moneys worth.
I was suprised to note that the designer of
the Contest is also credited with the
Flying Dutchman and FJ, both are awesome
classic designs. However it looks like he
missed the boat with his keel boat designs.
The Contest will be slow under sail.
Another thing to note, is that the Hunters of
the '70s and '80s were vastly different animals
than the Dockuminiums of today, they were well
designed and built sailboats.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The contest is a different type of sailboat, heavier with a long keel but I don't see it as a slow boat really. Similar to Albergs, early Seafarers, Spencers, and early Pearson boats. A lot of people would sooner be in the Contest in a blow offshore than the Hunter. But I don't think the Hunter is a bad boat just designed for a different use - coastal vs offshore.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I pretty much agree with mitiempos assessment of the Contest. The keel on my 29 is basically a long fin keel with attached rudder. The keel is very narrow and the bilge quite firm. A few years after my 1969 29', they actually seperated the keel and rudder so that there is less wetted surface area, and the keel is hung from a skeg. Because the hulls are relatively narrow( 8' 9") on my 29, it is easily driven and the boats are actually quite fast for a cruising boat and weatherly to boot. As Mitiempo points out, they are very similar to albergs, and such of that period, my 29 is almost identical in most ways to a Triton.


----------



## capt13 (Jul 20, 2007)

*My two cents!*

I have lived aboard sailboat in south Florida for the last decade. The truth is that the 1980's Catalina, and hunters are cheap built crap. They came out the factory with the cheapest winches, and equipment they could put on them, and the build quality of the glass is inferior to the 70's production boats. Go with something that was built better like an old colombia, or a morgan or cape dory.
The Morgans are priced to sell and are more blue water quality than a hunter. here is a link on a nice 34 morgan for sale that is better than both the boats you are looking at, and for $11,500.00 you would have a much better sailboat for cruising on. Morgan 34 sailboat for sale  I have lived on a 1979 San Juan 24, and a 1968 Colombia 28ft, 1975 Grampian 28ft. And If I could go back I would buy a Morgan over all of them. If your going to go out into blue water I would say look around before buying anything cause if its priced really low, and seems to good to be true, It probably is !  Good Luck and Fair winds.


----------



## rparuszkiewicz (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm looking at a 1980 Hunter 33. The boat needs some work and has been on the hard for a few years. I am not an experienced sailer but I have owened power boats all my life and I am handy at doing repairs. Is this a good boat or should I look for a cleaner one? Thanks, Ron


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

rparuszkiewicz said:


> I'm looking at a 1980 Hunter 33. The boat needs some work and has been on the hard for a few years. I am not an experienced sailer but I have owened power boats all my life and I am handy at doing repairs. Is this a good boat or should I look for a cleaner one? Thanks, Ron


This is one of the "Cheribuni" Hunters.. conservative, solid generally well regarded boats.

"Needs some work" is a fairly open-ended statement that could mean a new battery or a complete deck recore... details will help, as will pictures, but caution is called for. It's easy to get into a 'steal of a deal' and end up paying and paying until the boat is 'right'.. often more in the end than buying a better version to start with. Not to mention the sailing time lost in the meantime


----------

